# opinnäytetyö



## jonquiliser

How would you translate 'opinnäytetyö'? The context is 'Jokaisen on ohjattava opinnäytetöitä'.

Thank you.


----------



## Hakro

According to my dictionary it could be "specimen of (apprentice's) skill" but I don't know if there's a more modern expression in English. Another possibility in my dictionary is "sample of journeyman's work" (= kisällintyö).

I'd suggest: "Everybody has to guide the apprentices in their work for a specimen of skill."

Maybe you can phrase it better.


----------



## DrWatson

My dictionary suggests "scholarly thesis", but I can neither confirm nor deny this, as I'm not (yet) familiar with academic vocabulary.


----------



## Tisia

It's 'thesis' and I am writing it

Tisia


----------

